# Double Spawn: Marbles and MGs.



## beat2020

Ok so I've decided I'm going to be setting up some spawns this weekend. My set up is right here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=60648

Here are my breeders.

MG HMPK pair

Male
















Female








Marble male









I should be picking up a female from Karen this weekend.Since the fish from Karen are pretty much conditioned at all times, I should be setting up my tubs ASAP.

My goals for the marble spawn is just that. To get some nice marbles to start my fancy marble line. My goal for the shortfin spawn is to produce some nice symmetrical HMPK show fish. I also LOVE the body shape of the shortfins. Hoping to produce some strong bodies as well.


----------



## dramaqueen

Your fish are beautiful. Good luck with the spawn.


----------



## vilmarisv

What can I say? Your breeders are beautiful!
I don't know much about HMPK but I really like the coloring on yours! Are they imported? 
The light MG color is really pretty!
And about the other male... he's gorgeous! 
I love all of Karen's fish and would buy them all if I had the room 
I have 2 pairs of her MG line and I'm probably getting a few from her Marble this month. I stated setting up my breeding tank yesterday! 
Good luck with your pairs and don't forget to flaunt your female once you pick her up


----------



## GienahClarette

Good luck with your spawn! All of those breeders are absolutely stunning.


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys!
The HMPK were actually bred by Karen. She got them in a longfin HM spawn.


----------



## bettafish15

I hate to be the loser in a forum that asks a question in someone else's thread, but what does "MG" stand for?


----------



## GienahClarette

Mustard Gas


----------



## bettafish15

GienahClarette said:


> Mustard Gas


OH! DUH! Silly me, cant believe I didnt think of that! Thanks so much ^^


----------



## 1fish2fish

Can't wait to see the results  I tend to like the asymmetrical PK but I love that color


----------



## beat2020

I'm actually a fan of the asymmetrical type as well.  So, I might pick out a couple of individuals from the spawn and cross them to asymmetrical plakats later on. 

BTW guys,I should also get HMs,HMDTs,and DTPKs from the shortfin spawn.


----------



## Dragonlady

Good luck with your betta spawns this weekend!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks Dragonlady.


----------



## beat2020

Well, I should be picking up the female from Karen this afternoon. I will set everything up as soon as I get home, and introduce the pairs.


----------



## beat2020

And here's the female for Little Red Marble...
Picture taken by Karen Mac Auley



















The only thing that worries me now is that both females are loaded with eggs....Hope I don't get no 100 fry spawns from each pair lol.

Good match for the marble male, no?


----------



## dramaqueen

She's stunning! Good luck with your spawns.


----------



## indjo

beat2020 said:


> The only thing that worries me now is that both females are loaded with eggs....*Hope I don't get no 100 fry *spawns from each pair lol.


Why? When working to create a new line, IMO you need to get as many to survive as possible thus can choose the best out of them. It's different when you're only continuing - you need the strongest and most adaptive to survive.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## beat2020

Ok so I have everything set up and the pairs are currently being introduced. The multi girl might be a big too big for Little Red Marble, but hopefully he can wrap her. Both pairs are VERY responsive and ready to spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen

Maybe they'll spawn by tonight.  Good luck.


----------



## beat2020

Thanks DQ.


----------



## beat2020

I just came back from checking on them and the HMPK male has already started a bubblenest.


----------



## JKfish

wow, your breeders are amazing  .The look of your shortfin marble boy is really pretty, so is the butterfly pattern. If you get any fry from that spawn that look like their father and if I have room, I'd really want one. Oh, and good luck ^-^


----------



## beat2020

The marble boy is actually a longfin halfmoon. 

And thanks.


----------



## beat2020

Okay so it looks like both pairs are ready so I might release the females soon.


----------



## beat2020

I released both females and now comes the stressful part lol. The HMPK pair have already been under the nest a few times! The marbles however are just chasing and nipping at this point.


----------



## GienahClarette

Good luck!


----------



## 1fish2fish

Good luck! That female is really pretty. Such unusual coloration.


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys!

Jackie, yeah she's very interesting. Since her colors darkened in view of the male, right now she looks like a green/red bicolor with VERY dark and rich colors.

Ok guys so last update on the spawns for tonight. The marbles are just all over the place, but hey it's their first spawn. No bubblenest yet, but no damage on any fish either. The HMPK in the other hand are more "focused". The male's been working on the nest ever since I released him. Right now he has 3 large nips out of his anal and the female has a nip out of her dorsal. I think that the shortfins will spawn early tomorrow morning, while the marbles will spawn either tomorrow afternoon or on Monday.


----------



## beat2020

And we wake up to bubblenests, and surprisingly, no nipped fins from the marbles and no new nips on the HMPKs. I am VERY pleased at how things are going at this point. Everything is very calm for some reason, which is a good thing for me lol. Hope my spawning-time predictions are right. ;P


----------



## 1fish2fish

Good Luck! I'm very interested to see how those MGs turn out as well as what that Red male throws (after all he could possibly be the father of my future grand fishies LOL ;-))


----------



## beat2020

1fish2fish said:


> Good Luck! I'm very interested to see how those MGs turn out as well as what that Red male throws (after all he could possibly be the father of my future grand fishies LOL ;-))


Thanks! 
The MG's are getting close while the red marble is still building his nest. I'm actually interested to see what comes out of the marble spawn regarding finnage. The female has excellent fins and form and the male is extremely balanced. I hope this female produces some nice females just like her.

And yes lol, he'll most likely be spawned with the yellow girl if all goes well.


----------



## beat2020

I think the HMPKs should spawn any moment now...The female's been going under the nest and the males doesn't chase her away.


----------



## vilmarisv

It is so exciting! Just remember to keep breathing... I often have to remind myself when watching LOL!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Your pairs are STUNNING!  I've still gotta read the thread though! :'D I'm only on the first page but I was so excited about that HMPK pair that I needed to post! XD

WOO HOO THE HMPK PAIR IS SPAWNING!  Sorry I've never been on a thread *when it's happening *before!


----------



## dramaqueen

Keep us posted!


----------



## beat2020

Well we have very impressive nests from both males but no spawning from either pair yet. Not much aggression from either pair though. Hope I don't miss the actual spawning while I'm at school tomorrow. (Again lol)


----------



## DazzleKitty

Those are NICE! I bet they're gonna have some awesome little babies.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope you don't miss it, either.


----------



## beat2020

Well no spawning today. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## beat2020

Wohoo! So the HMPKs are currently spawning right now.


----------



## beat2020

And after about 2 hours the shortfins have finally stopped spawning. It looks like a big spawn. At least 50-100 eggs.


----------



## indjo

Congrats on a successful spawn.
There are actually more than 100 eggs.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

lol whoops I thought they were embracing earlier! :'D I'm glad they spawned for you while you were there! =]


----------



## effy

congrats! im glad you got to see it, so pretty!!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys!


----------



## 1fish2fish

Congrats!


----------



## beat2020

Thank you. 
The HMPK male is being a GREAT daddy and it looks like the marbles are going to spawn soon as well. ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds good!


----------



## beat2020

Well no spawn from the marbles but the HMPK's eggs hatched today...


----------



## 1fish2fish

Do you think the marbles may be too young yet?


----------



## beat2020

Yeah I'm going to give the marbles a couple of months to mature a little bit more...


----------



## vilmarisv

It's so tempting to breed when you have great fish!
Good for you for giving them more time to mature... I have to wait for mine as well, they are just so little! 
I was going to put another pair in the tank to occupy myself while waiting but I'm not sure yet. All my fish are conditioned, except my sorority which doesn't contain my breeders, so I could really pick out any of them. I'll see how I feel about that later on...
I would like to see how your feeding regimen works... I'm still adjusting mine and it seems to work much better. 
Keep us updated with the HMPK, they are beautiful!


----------



## beat2020

So the fry started free swimming yesterday and there are a lot of them. I removed the male just now and fed the little buggers.


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds like they're doing well.


----------



## PeggyJ

dont worry bettafish15 .. I ask lots of questions.. that is how you learn.. and MOST of the folks in here are very nice and very informative.. you will get a lot of info from these forums.


----------



## PeggyJ

Just curious as to what makes a marble, a marble?


----------



## MrVampire181

PeggyJ said:


> Just curious as to what makes a marble, a marble?


 Marbles have splothes of color on their body like these:





Often they change their colors.


----------



## PeggyJ

well i thought so.. but the one shown earlier didnt look like that... my DT is a marble...


----------



## PeggyJ

*marble?*

my DT


----------



## beat2020

So the little buggers will be 1 week old tomorrow. They are growing pretty well. Caudals are clearly visible. I released them into the 20 today;going to start WCs tomorrow. Right now I'm feeding BBS, and Atison's Betta Starter.


----------



## beat2020

1 week old today! (Woohoo! )


----------



## effy

congrats  pictures please!


----------



## britnyjackson

Just read the whole thread!! Yay exciting and congrats!!! And we definitely need pics! : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cjayBetta

Yes picz Please!


----------



## beat2020

Here are some shots I took Thursday (1 week old)


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, they're cute!


----------



## 1fish2fish

Wow.. nice job! They're big  Can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## vilmarisv

What a bunch of pretty babies! So exciting!
Best of luck with them... keep the pics coming


----------



## JaspersANGEL

*YaY* babies!!!!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys! 

I'll post pics here every week to show you how they are coming along...


----------



## beat2020

So 10 days old today and we're already starting to get the significant size variations. Some of them are HUGE compared to their smaller siblings...


----------



## britnyjackson

Keep us posted on their updates!! photos work really well for this...


----------



## beat2020

Sure thing and yup...Like I said before, I'll post pictures here every Thursday to show you guys their growth and development.


----------



## dramaqueen

Can't wait until thursday! lol


----------



## britnyjackson

Haha sorry I didn't notice that! I will anxiously wait till thurs!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beat2020

So 13 days old today and I have now noticed a few double tail fry.


----------



## britnyjackson

OOOHHHH can't wait till thursday!!


----------



## beat2020

2 weeks old today.  Fry are getting big and are starting to get their powder blue coloring in.


----------



## cjayBetta

Awwweeee!


----------



## bettafreak33

Just read through the thread,SO exciting!Congatulations!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys.


----------



## beat2020

Here are some better pictures ....

































Size variations


----------



## cjayBetta

Awww i just wanna tickle them!


----------



## PeggyJ

They look like cute little ghost fish hehehe


----------



## vilmarisv

Soooo cute! Can't wait to see what they grow into! 
I'm setting up a spawn this weekend! YAY!!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys! 

Vil, that's so exciting!! Who are you spawning?

PS How are your other babies doing?


----------



## vilmarisv

Well... I will probably not set one up at all... I'm such a chicken!
I'm afraid of fin damage to my gorgeous babies!
I received a stunning boy from Karen who I want to breed but he just got here on Wednesday so he's not a choice, plus I think he's too young. 
I really want to breed the boy in my avatar to his marble sis and they've been here almost two weeks already but they are just a day older than the other male I mentioned. 
How young is too young, anyway? I'm always having conflicting thoughts like these when decided who I want to breed next. Some people say that the younger the better, others say to let them mature... I've only done 2 spawns and they were all over 5 months old.
UGH! Why did I have to fall in love with bettas?? Ok, ok... I know the answers to that but I don't want to make bad decisions. 
Gonna stop rambling now!


----------



## beat2020

Pretty much if the fish is big enough (Size wise) and is being responsive ( Males bubblenests, showing off for female; Female barring up, "eggy") I would just go ahead and spawn them. I would love to see pics of the male and your juvies by the way. ;P


----------



## vilmarisv

Well, that he sure is... such a showoff!
I ended up setting up the tank last night so we'll see...
The kids that arrived Wednesday took a few days to calm down and that's why I haven't taken pictures yet. 
My male who I was calling "my little merman" because he was a piebald at Karen's is now a multi with a black/red face... gotta love those marble genes.
I'll probably take pictures during the day and post a thread... this one is supposed to be about YOUR babies!!! :BIGwinky:


----------



## beat2020

So day 16 and the bigger babies are starting to get their dorsals and anals. This is certainly an improvement from my last spawn (Didn't get dorsals and anals until 1 month old).


----------



## 1fish2fish

Good job 

I can't remember.. which pair spawned? The MG right?


----------



## beat2020

Thanks! 

And yup the MGs where the ones that spawned...I have about 40-50 fry from them.


----------



## cjayBetta

Me wants one!


----------



## beat2020

Here are some more pictures I took yesterday....Here you can see the powder blue color and their anals and dorsal coming in.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Aww! So cute. I can't wait so see them with all their colors.


----------



## Sanka101

So soo cute! +1 for learn to flys comment!


----------



## vilmarisv

Gianormus!!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys and yes Vil, they are pretty big.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

I *NEED* a pair of these guys just so cute!!!!! OH and by the way I'm new so you probably don't know me. I'm James


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, how cute!!


----------



## beat2020

3 weeks old today and these guys are pretty big! I'll get photos in a bit.


----------



## Dragonlady

I look foward to seeing them. :-D


----------



## beat2020

Here we go...The 3 weeks photos! I know it's early, but I'm already looking forward to seeing what I get out of this pawn. The DT's are looking really nice, even at an early age and there's this one ST who has a WIDE dorsal, that almost lines up with his anal. I could almost always find him/her because his/her dorsal is just so big for a ST! Anyways on to the pics! 

















Nice DT on the bottom left corner.


----------



## dramaqueen

They're turning out beautiful!!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks DQ! 

Here are a few more pictures...


----------



## bettafreak33

They're getting huge!(cuter too!)


----------



## beat2020

Thanks!


----------



## nOOb iHACK

Really nice! I like the blue coloration and the tails... They're huge!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks! Yeah pretty much multis and MGs always have the blue coloration when they're still fry...


----------



## Martinismommy

VERY pretty! You are doing such a great job with this spawn.....I'm proud of you......


----------



## beat2020

Thanks Karen.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow your pairs really are pretty! Cant wait until the fry start


----------



## Dragonlady

Very pretty betta babies with so much potential!


----------



## dramaqueen

Beat, are you planning on showing any of your bettas?


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys! 

@Dragonlady Thanks and yes these guys have A LOT of potential even at such an early age.

@Dramaqueen Yes I am planning on showing. At first I planned to show the whole show season (Which starts in April) but I wasn't able to grow out my other batch of fry properly. So I think I'm going to start showing around May if these guys keep growing at this rate.


----------



## 1fish2fish

I hope they keep it up and your able to show early  It would be so cool to see your babies at the FCB show in late May. I'm making the 2 hour drive down to Jacksonville just for the show.


----------



## beat2020

Hmm Jackie, by late may they'll be around 2 months-3 months. So most likely if these guys keep growing like they are I could probably send a few fish to that show.


----------



## beat2020

So I was bored today and took some more pics :lol:

Note this was before feeding so they appear a bit skinny.

































I love this picture...


----------



## MrVampire181

The last one looks like he's frowning haha.

My spawn from Karens male started out just like yours as far as color goes...now I have green bodied red fins, blue with red fins, purples, greens, turquoises, and royals.


----------



## 1fish2fish

How big are they now? What kinds of water changes are you doing?


----------



## beat2020

I don't know exactly how big they are, but they sure are bigger than my last spawn was at this age. 

I'm doing 90% water changes every other day...


----------



## dramaqueen

We'll want pics from the show!


----------



## NIB BETTA

Wow, I can't believe they are showing color already. I can't wait to see how they turn out. I know it's been said a ton of times before, but water changes really seem to be the key to producing great fry. 

My fry will be four weeks old tomorrow, they are huge and are just starting to show slight black coloring.


----------



## Sanka101

I catch my self browsing through this post atleased daily.. Just can't stop looking at these fry! Love the MG's so beautiful!


----------



## beat2020

So update...My BBS didn't hatch today for some reason so I added a bit of decaps and frozen BBS to the fry tank and surprisingly,they took it very well.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

wow the my friends fry would not eat anything besides egg yolk. your fry are not very picky are they? Just love MG's and yours are beautiful. I must have a pair of these guys when they mature.


----------



## beat2020

Four weeks old today and these guys just GREW since last week. Unfortunately, I have a lot of little runts in the tank. So I've been thinking of maybe dividing this spawn but we'll see. Overall though, I'm happy with how these guys are growing. I couldn't get any good pics today, so I might pull some of them into a kritter keeper and take a few pictures of them in there and post them later.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

what do you mean divide the spawn?


----------



## beat2020

Like splitting up the big guys and the little guys so the smaller ones could catch up...


----------



## mernincrazy8525

oh okay. My friend did an experiment and took one runt and one larger one and put them each in a 5 gallon tank to see who would get bigger and the runt turned out bigger. It just goes to show that you should never underestimate the runt.


----------



## beat2020

Week 4 pic spam!!!

You can see the ventrals coming in...








































My favorite photo from this week.


----------



## indjo

Great job. Congrats!!! Can't wait to see them in another 4 weeks.


----------



## bettafreak33

Wow,they're really getting big.


----------



## dramaqueen

They're getting big!! They look great!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow they are so cute! Great Job BEAT!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525

ya congrats and keep up the good work


----------



## 1fish2fish

Very nice! If they're growing that well on decaps I may have to get some.


----------



## vilmarisv

They are so big and pretty! Love the your little one's acrobatic display on the 4th picture!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys! 

Jackie, Actually I've been mainly feeding BBS. I just started the decaps and frozen BBS yesterday...


----------



## Dragonlady

It looks like they are turning out great! I would keep a close eye on that first one in the third photo for extreme rosetail or x factor. I hope I am wrong.;-)


----------



## beat2020

Dragonlady, Are you asking because of his caudal spread?


----------



## Dragonlady

I was not asking.


----------



## beat2020

Well I mean are you saying he might be an X factor or a parial X because of his spread?


----------



## Dragonlady

Ask the person you acquired your fish from is the best advice I can offer.


----------



## beat2020

Well today I just caught two siblings squaring off lol. This is the first aggression in this spawn...


----------



## MrVampire181

A little early


----------



## beat2020

That's exactly what I thought...And these guys were actually going at it...Circling each other and nipping the body...


----------



## MrVampire181

Dang...my 9 week olds are startin to get nippy but they're still tiny


----------



## 1fish2fish

Are you going to separate them already or give it some time?


----------



## beat2020

I'm going to give them some time...1 or 2 weeks maybe depending on how aggresive they get. However I did jar one little guy...Just to compare growth between him and his siblings in the growout.


----------



## dramaqueen

beat2020 said:


> Well today I just caught two siblings squaring off lol. This is the first aggression in this spawn...


 
Well, those little brats! lol


----------



## beat2020

DQ Yes they are little brats lol...


----------



## beat2020

And Nevermind...I think I am going to start seperating some now...When I was doing a water change earlier I saw 4 different fights at once lol. So I'm going to start seperating the bigger aggresive ones...


----------



## beat2020

Week five! I can't believe how fast time flies!:-D It seems this last week the fry went through a little "pause" in the growing development. They didn't really get bigger.However they're fins are getting a bit longer,they all have ventrals ,and more color is coming in.They're really looking like miniature bettas now. Anyways, here are the five weeks photos! 









Ventrals! 
















Purple sheen...Future multicolors
















My favorite picture of the week....The big guy will probably turn into a male. Note, they look skinny....This was right before a feeding.


----------



## cjayBetta

Oh so cute!


----------



## 1fish2fish

Great job... they're coming along nicely


----------



## dramaqueen

They're so cute!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Aaaaw! The cute lil' baby Betta's!!
They look really great!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## NIB BETTA

What size tank are they in and how many fry do you have? I had the same issue with fighting with my four week old fry when they were in the six gallon tank. I moved them to the 20 gallon and all is well. I've finally decided to breakdown my divided 50 gallon and place them in there. I still have 70 - 80 fry.


----------



## dramaqueen

70-80? Wow, that's great!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys.

NIB, They are in a 20g. There's about 30-40.

Well ugh, it seems everytime I spawn there's always problems!!! Just a while ago I go to check on the babies, and I find some random dead fry! They were some of the bigger ones too. I'm so frustrated. I went ahead and jarred some of the other bigger fry just incase. Ugh!!! ://


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, no!! I'm sorry! I hope you find the cause of death.


----------



## vilmarisv

Oh no! I'm so sorry. Some will always die but I understand the frustration.
Good luck with the rest!


----------



## mernincrazy8525

aww so sad. sorry to hear that


----------



## bettalover2033

Beat, the betta in your avatar, is just beautiful!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys.

Here are some more photos I took....It seems these guys had a little growth spurt from 2 days ago to today.;-) I don't know they just seem bigger to me lol. Some of them are getting a bit of red in their fins.

This DT is HUGE! 
























































And for comparison, here is a 5 week old fry from my last spawn...Yeah GREAT improvement fom my last spawn.

5 week old from last spawn...


----------



## dramaqueen

They look fantastic!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks DQ!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow amazing fry!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks bettalover....Well I'm doing a water change right now and it looks like like I have 50-60 fry instead of 30-40...


----------



## bettalover2033

@Beat2020: Thats crazy! Your tank must be really shiny! Hey also what size tank do you have them in?


----------



## beat2020

They're in a 20g...


----------



## beat2020

Some more photos I took yesterday and today....


----------



## Martinismommy

They are coming along nice!


----------



## denaliwind

Oh wow! They're so beautiful... and ridiculously adorable. XD
I love seeing them develop, thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## vilmarisv

Gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen

They are so cute!!


----------



## 1fish2fish

Very cute... They'll be what? 5 weeks old tomorrow?


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys...And they'll be 6 weeks actually.


----------



## britnyjackson

Awww sooo precious! You've done a great job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

When are you going to breed your yellows?


----------



## beat2020

DQ I'm not sure...It depends how these guys keep growing...


----------



## 1fish2fish

Have they been growing for you? The ones I have left seem to be getting a little bigger.


----------



## sundstrom

ooh im currently breeding some red dragon plakats and some purple butterfly halfmoons as we speak the male is still making his bubble nest and my females are getting a little antsy already showing vertical bars i hope the males hurry soon.


----------



## beat2020

Jackie, Actually they have. They both seem very responsive as well. (The yellow boy has made a huge nest after every single water change I've done lol)

So here are the week 6 pictures. They're a little bit smaller than what I would like them to be at right now but it's okay...


----------



## 1fish2fish

They're looking really good!


----------



## dramaqueen

They look fantastic!


----------



## mernincrazy8525

they look like mini bettas. so proud


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys!


----------



## beat2020

Here are some better pictures I took today...


----------



## NIB BETTA

Wow beat, I can't get over how much color they are showing.


----------



## beat2020

NIB, yes these guys got their blue very early. How are your babies doing?


----------



## NIB BETTA

They are getting huge. Took some pics last night and then accidentally deleted them. Going to take some more today and post the update. Some are starting to get red in there fins. I'm excited.


----------



## vaygirl

They're so cute! Great pics!


----------



## Sweeda88

They're looking great! I love how they already have adorable expressions on their faces.


----------



## Martinismommy

I just love their fat widdle tummies!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys! 

Today I noticed that some of them are getting they're little stripes in,which means they should start getting their other colors (Red or yellow) soon...


----------



## beat2020

And at 6 weeks, here is one of my favorite fry so far... There's just something about him that I like and I'm just not sure what it is. I think he has great potential. It looks like he's starting to branch. I decided not to jar him because the fry in the growout are growing so well.However, I could tell him apart from the others because he's one of the biggest ones. Anyways here is...

















It seems like the fry calmed down lol, because there have been no more fights, just some chasing and nipping. If fights start breaking out again though, this little guy will be the first one I jar. I think he has good potential even though he's still young...


----------



## dramaqueen

He's a beautiful baby!


----------



## vilmarisv

How cute!! That's a great picture! I love watching them progress.


----------



## 1fish2fish

He looks very nice. I can see him starting to show that lavender color. I think he's going to be very nice.


----------



## vilmarisv

beat2020: looking at your dt makes me REALLY want to breed my dt yellow girl! LOL!
If only I knew if either ST siblings are dt carriers... I would love to get many dt babies!


----------



## 1fish2fish

If they're siblings they should be carriers... something like 75% of DT/ST crosses are carriers and that's not even considering if the ST parent was a carrier of DT itself.


----------



## vilmarisv

Yes, but considering my luck I probably ended up with fish from that 25% that are not carriers LOL!
I've been refreshing on info and I've narrowed my options to 3 girls for the next spawn.. not bad, huh?


----------



## 1fish2fish

LOL.. yeah but that's if the ST parent wasn't a carrier. In show quality HM that is getting more and more rare to find ST without the dt gene. I had two spawns of ST halfmoons (all unrelated) and both spawns threw DT... big surprise. I'm pretty sure with either of those males you'd get some DT in there.


----------



## vilmarisv

That's great! I've never done a dt spawn so have no idea but what I've read... but I guess it's not an exact science. 
I'm not 100% sure these are siblings *big sigh* will need to go and look at the emails... ugh!


----------



## 1fish2fish

Haha.. too bad they don't come with a printed pedigree in the box.


----------



## YoshesMom

there so blue! omg i want one


----------



## Martinismommy

He looks like he is going to be an MG.....And a darn nice one!


----------



## Martinismommy

I have actually considered starting to do printed pedigrees....I keep all my records on my computer right now......I would like to do something with photo's of the parents/grandparents etc......Maybe I'll start with my new red spawn.....


----------



## bettalover2033

Please fill me in i havent been able to get on here recently, but your fry look very healthy

How are they?


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys, an yes Karen I think he is getting some yellow ventrals which of course means MG...Now the question is, will he be a longfin or shortfin HM lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Martinismommy said:


> I have actually considered starting to do printed pedigrees....I keep all my records on my computer right now......I would like to do something with photo's of the parents/grandparents etc......Maybe I'll start with my new red spawn.....


 
That sounds like a neat idea.


----------



## PeggyJ

betta lover the fish in your avatar is beautiful!


----------



## beat2020

And fights have broken out all over the tank again...I guess I spoke too soon lol. So I went ahead and jarred some today. These are 2 of the ST's I jarred. I'm really happy with these guy's potential. Hopefully now that they're jarred they start finning out and what not. Well anyways, here they are...

















This little one below is the one I said I really like two or so pages back. He is one of the biggest one and my favorite so far.;-)


----------



## 1fish2fish

They're looking very nice  Looks like your going to have a lot with the MG coloring.. which is great news for me! (cuz I want one) I really hope you get some shortfins.


----------



## beat2020

Yeah the ones I just posted are going to be MG's. A lot of the ones in the growout have that black scaling that young MGs get....I really hope I get some multi shortfins though.


----------



## beat2020

And here's another one I just pulled out! This little guy is amazing. 2nd favorite from the spawn so far behind the the first one I pulled...Here he is.

Look at that dorsal!
















Blurry pic but can we say MG? ;-)


----------



## Dragonlady

How exciting! I see so much potential there. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Yoiu have some awesome babies from this spawn.


----------



## NIB BETTA

They are looking really good Beat. How many have you jarred? I split my spawn up which stopped the fighting. I figure I will have to start jarring next week.


----------



## bettalover2033

PeggyJ said:


> betta lover the fish in your avatar is beautiful!


Thank You i think so too.


----------



## beat2020

NIB, I've jarred 5 so far...


----------



## mernincrazy8525

altogether or just now?


----------



## beat2020

So the babies are now 7 weeks old. They are a bit small for their age, but I like what I'm seeing so far. It seems that ever since I jarred the 5 fry, the ones in the growout are growing better, so I might jar a few more this weekend. Here are the pictures... 

This is the ST I reall like...
























And ST #2...


----------



## 1fish2fish

That yellow is very pretty 

Are you going to the GSB show tomorrow?


----------



## beat2020

Thanks! It looks like he's going to be an MG butterfly when he grows up...

And unfortunately, no. :/


----------



## NIB BETTA

I love the yellow one. Have you noticed a growing spurt with the five that you have jarred?


----------



## dramaqueen

They're beautiful! They look kind of a pearly pink to me. lol


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> So the babies are now 7 weeks old. They are a bit small for their age, but I like what I'm seeing so far. It seems that ever since I jarred the 5 fry, the ones in the growout are growing better, so I might jar a few more this weekend. Here are the pictures...
> 
> This is the ST I reall like...
> View attachment 26279
> 
> 
> View attachment 26280
> 
> 
> View attachment 26281
> 
> 
> And ST #2...
> View attachment 26282



What are you currently feeding them?


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys. 

@NIB Yes I have, but nothing too significant...

@Bettalover I'm currently feeding frozen BBS, decaps, and atison's betta starter.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Beat, shouldn't you be at the show taking picture for us?????


----------



## 1fish2fish

It's too bad you couldn't go beat  maybe next year. Shows are a lot of fun. 

Hopefully Karen returns with pictures for all of us.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd love to see pics from the show.


----------



## NIB BETTA

1fish2fish said:


> It's too bad you couldn't go beat  maybe next year. Shows are a lot of fun.
> 
> Hopefully Karen returns with pictures for all of us.


 Guess I missed that in the thread.


----------



## beat2020

Yeah :/ Hopefully Karen shows us pictures soon...

Well I jarred 2 more fry today. They're both really interesting. They have the black scaling-pineapple thing that mom has and black rays and or black spots in their caudals. I wonder what they'll turn into. And also, I officially have the worst luck lol. With my other spawn, I wanted more MG than multi...I only got 1 MG. With this spawn, I wanted more multis, (hoping that some multi HMPK show up) and so far out of the 7 I've jarred, 7 are MG...Oh well, at least they're growing. 

Here's a picture of one of the ones I jarred today. You can sort of see the black scale outlining....


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> @NIB Yes I have, but nothing too significant...
> 
> @Bettalover I'm currently feeding frozen BBS, decaps, and atison's betta starter.


Wow thats why their color is so shiny and pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen

These are plakats, right?


----------



## beat2020

dramaqueen said:


> These are plakats, right?


I'm not sure.This spawn should produce HMPK,HM,DT, and DTPK though...


----------



## 1fish2fish

He looks really nice. 

About how big are they inches wise?


----------



## beat2020

Thanks!  He really does...

I'm not sure about the size because I don't measure them but I'll try to get a measurement later...


----------



## Ariel1719

Will you be selling these guys? Especially the MGs?


----------



## mernincrazy8525

I hope they are being sold because I call dibs on a pair!!! lol


----------



## bettalover2033

I second that!!


----------



## beat2020

Yes I will be selling most of these guys....I have 50+ so I'm pretty sure I'll have enough to go around.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Wow.. nice sized spawn! I was just wondering how many you had.


----------



## Ariel1719

beat2020 said:


> Yes I will be selling most of these guys....I have 50+ so I'm pretty sure I'll have enough to go around.


Excellent! And shipping to Canada?


----------



## dramaqueen

50 plus, that's great!


----------



## beat2020

Well I went over to Karen's today and she took pics of 3 of the fry and my red boy...Here's a collage....









Annndd I also came home with a blue pair but we'll talk about that later lol :lol:


----------



## Silverfang

oooooh! they are so pretty! I love MG and I bet those will be absolutely stunning


----------



## 1fish2fish

Very nice. I think the one with the white streak in it's caudal is a female.

Your red male is very nice. What's his spread like? One of my males is already at 180 and looking very promising. I love the color on yours, mine are more cambodian than he is. I'll have to try to get pics of them soon.


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys! 

Yeah Jackie, Karen and I agreed that that fry was a female. Her coloration should be interesting. I wonder what that streak in her caudal is going to look like when she's older...


----------



## dramaqueen

Are those fish in the pics yours or Karen's?


----------



## beat2020

About the red boy, he is not quite 180 yet but he's getting there...I'm not too worried since he's still so young.

DQ The fish in the pictures are mine but Karen took the pictures.


----------



## beat2020

*Cute flaring pictures and new pair...*

Well as you can see by the picture collage, the fry started flaring for the first time today. As I was feeding them, I noticed one of them was flaring at his brother like we was all that, so I snapped some pics of him...

























And so I don't have to start another thread, here is my new royal/steel/multi pair.:-D


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh my goodness, i Think i just fell in love with the red male. Wow i want him soo Bad!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish

That female is gorgeous. Not helping since I'm trying to resist buying one of the babies she just posted.


----------



## beat2020

You know you can't resist bidding on one(or three) of them 

BTW I also came home with another multi female who is actually in the spawn tank right now.


----------



## 1fish2fish

There's two I'm drooling over.. The marble butterfly and the blue guy. I really shouldn't though. I think I'll just set up a spawn instead of getting more fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beat2020

BTW Guys, their diet is now Atison's betta pro, and freeze dried bloodworms...


----------



## beat2020

*My two favorite "males"...*

Well I really like what I'm getting in this spawn. Still small but I see great potential in these two. They are starting to branch and they have good caudal length for their size. I can't tell for sure yet, but these two look like males to me. Here are the pictures...

Male #1








By the look of his anal, it looks like this is going to be a symmetrical HMPK








Both of them.








Male #2 I think this guy is going to be a longfin HM


----------



## 1fish2fish

I agree with your assessment. They both look male to me. I've never seen shortfin fry but that first one does look PK IMO.


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> BTW Guys, their diet is now Atison's betta pro, and freeze dried bloodworms...


Do you have any steel blue females?


----------



## beat2020

No steels out of this spawn...This spawn should produce MG and multi although it looks like I have 100% MG. Hopefully some multis pop up...


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> No steels out of this spawn...This spawn should produce MG and multi although it looks like I have 100% MG. Hopefully some multis pop up...


I need to have a talk with you in a PM about your little beauties. Hey at least you have no beasts.


lol sorry bad joke.


----------



## beat2020

*Surprise surprise...*

Look what I woke up to today.... :-D


----------



## 1fish2fish

Aww.. yay! First bubblenests are the best. One of my reds started building nests earlier this week.


----------



## beat2020

Yeah 
This little guy should teach my red and my red marble how to build nests lol.


----------



## Martinismommy

Awwwwwww he is becoming a Man lol


----------



## beat2020

Lol...He sure is_. _He's been swimming under it all day. When I let him flare at his brother, he would flare at him then go back to the nest and blow a few bubbles. 

This is the one that blew the nest BTW...


----------



## bettalover2033

Im sure you feel so proud.


----------



## dramaqueen

How cute!


----------



## beat2020

Here are a bunch of pictures from today.

This is a new guy I just pulled...He loves the camera.









































Some flaring shots of 2 other fry...
















HM-003; AKA The "Bubblenester"


----------



## Dragonlady

Very cute!


----------



## dramaqueen

They're so beautiful!! I love the bubblenester. Is he a mustard gas?


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys!

DQ Yup he's an MG. All of the one jarred are either MG or a "blue gas" coloration...


----------



## Silverfang

I love mustard gas, especially if they are the paler ones, gorgeous!


----------



## 1fish2fish

They look very nice. I can't wait to see them once they begin to fin out.


----------



## dramaqueen

At about what age should they have their full finnage?


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys. 

DQ I'm not sure when exactly...

Well anyways, here's another male I haven't showed you guys.;-)


----------



## 1fish2fish

He looks VERY nice. I can see hin going hm pretty soon.

How long are letting them flare every day?


----------



## beat2020

Thanks. 

I let them flare about 15-20 minutes everyday. They're little monsters. As soon as I uncard them, they go straight for the sides of their jars to "fight" their brothers lol.They seem to enjoy their little flare time.


----------



## beat2020

*Photoshoot with 5 of my favorite fry...*

Here are some pictures I took today while doing a water change.

DT-01
This little guy is my best DT...He's the DT in the collage from Karen's photos.

























ST-01
This boy is my favorite right now. I though he would be a shortfin, but looking at his dorsal it looks like he will be a longfin HM.








































ST-02
This little guy is more a "blue gas" than a MG. He's really nice. I think he might turn out to be a shortfin.
































ST-03
Here's this little girl (I believe lol) She was the first one I pulled. She's looking very nice. Hopefully she is a female because she'll be a really nice one.
























ST-004
This is the first little bubblenester. He is a really nice boy. He looks like he might be a longfin.









And a little update. Right now 3 of the fry are bubblenesting(DT-01,ST-01, and ST-004.I added a small piece of bubblewrap in everybody's jar and they seem to like it.


----------



## Silverfang

oooh that blue one is really pretty, I'm jealous and impressed


----------



## Martinismommy

Grandma Karen likey the DT! So pretty!


----------



## 1fish2fish

Ooh.. I'm liking that DT also. If he doesn't make it as a hold back he's more than welcome to come over to Auntie Jackie ;-)

They're all gorgeous. My favorite is that female although. I just love that weird little streak in her fin.


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys.

Karen and Jackie, that DT _is_ really nice. So yeah I don't think he's going anywhere. ;-) I really want to hold back a DT or two for breeding. But don't worry Jackie, I have 2 more DT's jarred plus a few in the growout. They're smaller but the ones jarred look really nice. About the female, yeah that little stripe in her caudal is interesting lol.


----------



## beat2020

*The 2 other DT's...*

So I got pictures of the other DT's today...Here they are.

This little one is a very nice DT...Maybe another one I'll be holding back.

























And then there's this little guy. He just got pulled from the growout and is very small. I pulled him because I was looking in the growout for DT's, but to be honest he probably won't be one of my keepers...
























And of course while I was taking pictures another kid got jealous and started posing :lol:. So I snapped a couple of pictures.


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, they are so cute!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks DQ!


----------



## Tisia

I < 3 the little camera hog, lol


----------



## beat2020

Haha thanks


----------



## beat2020

Well 10 weeks old today. No pics since I've spammed you guys with them the last few days.  As it stands right now, I have 50ish or more in the growout and 15 jarred. Yeeahh LARGE spawn. Therefore, next month maybe, I'm going to start selling some of the ones in the growout. (Whatever I net out is what you get type of deal) So if you're interested, be sure to have some tanks ready by next month. ;-)


----------



## beat2020

*Okay,okay,pics!!!*

Well I jarred a few more today. I think I've jarred the best ones at this point. As soon as they get a bit more size I'm going to start selling. They'll still be small, but great breeding stock given a few more weeks to catch up.Anyways here are the pictures....

First, Here's another DT I jarred (Jackie this is the guy I told you about)...He's a bit small but I went ahead and jarred him. Hopefully with the next couple of week of being jarred and carded, he'll color up and show us his true potential.;-)










What think I'm kidding? Here's what 2 weeks of being jarred did to this little guy...

7-8 weeks old









10 weeks old




















And a couple of pictures of my favorite male...


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> Well I jarred a few more today. I think I've jarred the best ones at this point. As soon as they get a bit more size I'm going to start selling. They'll still be small, but great breeding stock given a few more weeks to catch up.Anyways here are the pictures....
> 
> First, Here's another DT I jarred (Jackie this is the guy I told you about)...He's a bit small but I went ahead and jarred him. Hopefully with the next couple of week of being jarred and carded, he'll color up and show us his true potential.;-)
> 
> View attachment 27328
> 
> 
> 
> What think I'm kidding? Here's what 2 weeks of being jarred did to this little guy...
> 
> 7-8 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple of pictures of my favorite male...
> 
> View attachment 27330
> 
> 
> View attachment 27329


 
Very nice fry! they look so big now. How old if the last male that you called your favorite.


----------



## beat2020

They're all 10 weeks old...


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> They're all 10 weeks old...


Cool then how is he a little more colored than his other brothers and sisters?


----------



## beat2020

I have a few that look like him...The smaller ones are still coloring up.


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> I have a few that look like him...The smaller ones are still coloring up.


Okay.

Like any spawn you have runts right?


----------



## beat2020

Yes I do..There's a lot of runts in the growout


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> Yes I do..There's a lot of runts in the growout


Okay so it's the runts that you (don't) jar?


----------



## 1fish2fish

Generally speaking. The breeder jars the ones they think will be most promising and the ones that are most aggressive (sometimes those are one in the same). The females and non-aggressive males are left in the grow out.


----------



## beat2020

Yeah the best ones I have jarred right now I jarred because they were showing a bit of black in their caudals...Glad I saw that. ;P

I jarred them earlier than usual because I want to show and I can't have nipped fins. I also jar females for the same reason, showing.


----------



## 1fish2fish

That male looks nice Beat. I wonder if his topline will improve as he grows out a bit.

I love that last male you posted. He's going to be very nice when he's done growing.


----------



## beat2020

Yeah he a bit of a "DT dip" but everything else is fine....Straight spine, and a great dorsal...

Here's one of the DT's I have jarred...He's my #2 pick from the DT's...I'll think about it, but I don't think he's going anywhere...;-)









And a few of another male...

























And also the "female" with the white streak in the caudal might be a male...S/he blew a huge nest today and is acting very much like a male...S/he _might _be one I let go if it is a male....


----------



## dramaqueen

They look great!!


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> Yeah the best ones I have jarred right now I jarred because they were showing a bit of black in their caudals...Glad I saw that. ;P
> 
> I jarred them earlier than usual because I want to show and I can't have nipped fins. I also jar females for the same reason, showing.


Well that makes sense! Now I see why many show breeders separate fry so early. It's for show perpose, ao they don't have the chance to start getting agitated and start on their aggression stage.


----------



## beat2020

*Jackie, The DT boy today....*


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful boy!


----------



## beat2020

Thank you DQ.


----------



## beat2020

*Week 11....Fry are ready for new homes*

So weeks 11 today, and if you saw my other thread you know that the fry in the growout are now looking for new homes...I can only send 3 shipments at this time so don't miss out. Check the "MG Fry for sale" thread for more info....Here are the week 11 pics.

This is the little "girl" with the white stripe in her caudal...Here she's showing you that she is infact a male! Looks like the only shortfin boy so far too...








Here's a new boy I just discovered...








Some randoms...
























Cute little female...
























This little DT is turning into my favorite








Look at those fins and how balanced he is!








And finally we have "Jackie's DT"


----------



## dramaqueen

They just keep getting prettier and prettier.


----------



## beat2020

Thanks DQ!


----------



## bettalover2033

They are getting so big.


----------



## 1fish2fish

They are looking REALLY good. I really hope I'm able to afford a reverse trio when they're ready to go.


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys...Jackie the guys I have jarred will cost a little more since they will be sexed and full size and what not...But I'm not going to sell the jarred ones until they're "show size" so it might still be a while. Hopefully you'll be able to buy your trio then.


----------

